# Should I buy a used JD 338 baler?



## Best Cut (Jan 29, 2010)

Hi guys,
This is my first posting. Last night I was searching the internet to find out information on John Deere 338 balers when I found the posting on Hay Talk about a the same model I am considering. Here's my situation:'

4 years ago started baling my own 8 acre mixed grass hayfield with a NH 268. Last year the neighbor next to me planted 12 acres of alfalfa/grass mix and asked me to take care of it. I do all the work frin cutting to storing & selling and give him 30% of whatever I sell the hay for. This year two other neighbors want me to bale their hay on shares one has 6 acres and the other 20 acres for a total of 47 acres. I sell almost all my hay to local horse people.
I have located some hay equipment from an older gentleman who is getting out of the hay business. He has a 10 bale Hoelsher accumulator attached to a 1982 John Deere 338 baler. He bought the accumulator & grapple new in 1997 and has never had any problems with it. The baler also appears to be well cared for and looks like new. All of his farm equipment is shedded and looks clean and sharp. He is asking $3900 for the accumulator including the grapple and $6900 for the baler. 
My NH 268 still works fine, but with the additional hay to care for I'm tempted to upgrade to the John Deere with the accumulator and either sell the my 268 or keep it for a back-up. How would the John Deere 338 baler compare to the NH 268? Are these good prices? Would these be wise purchases? Also would a 48 hp Diesel Ford 3930 be powerful enough to handle the 338 pulling the Hoelsher accumulator? I would probably use my 65 hp AC 180 to load wagons & stack in the pole barn. I'd appreciate comments advice or warnings.


----------



## dscottmartin (Feb 16, 2010)

A 3930 may not have enough hydraulics for the hoelsher accumulator. find out what it needs in terms of flow, and if the hoelsher is set up open or closed center hydraulics they can be changed and it matters. The 338 deere is the mid-size of the deere balers and is still in the current production line. I've baled with a 3930 with a 336 deere baler and didn't like the speed control, too few gears. the accumulator if its nice is a good buy.


----------



## Best Cut (Jan 29, 2010)

Thanks for the comments. I think I'll look for a different tractor. I found a nice 2440 John Deere for sale. It has a little more hp and the hydrolic flow is 12..5 gpm. Would that work?


----------



## hay wilson in TX (Jan 28, 2009)

It is a tempting deal, but I would not buy the other baler.

With the acreage you are talking about the little NH will not be overworked.

If you are going to hand load the hay from the accumulator piles that is a nice idea. I would not want to use that small a tractor to pick up hay with a front loader mounted grab though.

For a number of years I used lighter tractors to pull a baler, and that has a lot of good lessons to teach.

A personal prejudice of mine is I have never been overly fond of a JD small baler. 
Early on I learned not to like an auger to move hay to the bale chamber. 
For some strange reason I have never liked the central greasing system on the Twister / Knotter.

But then again I do not like trees. Fact is I almost hate trees. I like a wide open prairie.


----------



## Best Cut (Jan 29, 2010)

I decided to keep using my NH baler. The seller won't separate the accumulator from the JD baler, so I'll keep looking for an accumulating system or continue to pull wagons behind my baler & get a couple of guys to help me load trailers.


----------



## Barry Bowen (Nov 16, 2009)

JD does make a nice baler, but it is very different in the way it feeds the hay in. Your NH has the feeder fingers Vs the auger on the JD balers. If you are not baling corn stalks, the JD will be fine if you under stand a few things about it. Always pick up the hay as far out on the right side of the baler as possible. Make sure the auger stands the hay up along the back wall behind the auger heading for the baler chamber. If it is not standing up, you need to feed more hay in. If the hay if coming over the front of the end of the auger, you are running a little too much hay in. Just a little tip for JD balers.


----------



## Whistling Dixie (Jan 18, 2010)

Barry,
Thank you for the tips, I just got my John Deere 338 home this past weekend and I'm going through it with a fine tooth comb. I didn't know about stacking up the hay on the back wall so that will be a help as I learn to run it this summer. Anyone else have any good tips for Joh Deere baler operation?


----------

